# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  10 këshilla si të mbrohemi nga vjedhësit e fjalëkalimeve

## Davius

*Identiteti juaj është një gjë e çmuar, edhe kur bëhet fjalë për një botë virtuale online. Mbrojeni!* 

Kurrë mos iu përgjigjni të panjohurve! Gatishmëria për t'u dhënë informacion personal të panjohurve mund të shndërrohet në një rrezik konstant për identitetin tuaj dixhital. Interneti gjithmonë e më shumë po krijon mundësi të reja për gjetje, shkëmbim apo përdorim informacioni. 

Në shumë site përdoruesve të rinj u kërkohet që të regjistrohen për të përdorur këtë sit. Kur regjistrohemi për të marrë informacion nga një portal në Internet, kur lexojmë lajmet online, kur vendosim një emër përdorimi dhe një fjalëkalim për postën elektronike, e kështu me radhë, në të gjitha këto rasteve krijojmë një identitet dixhital që përbëhet nga një bashkësi informacioni personal (emër, mbiemër, adresë, numër telefoni etj.), si dhe nga një mënyrë identifikimi dhe një fjalëkalim. 

Ky identitet dixhital na lejon të marrim informacion, të blejmë të mira dhe shërbime në botën virtuale online. Por duhet pasur shumë kujdes që të tregohemi të kujdesshëm për të mos rënë në dorë të mashtrues dixhitalë. Këta të fundit përdorin teknika të shumta për ta bërë të tyren identitetin tonë dixhital, dhe më pas për ta përdorur për vjedhje apo për të shkaktuar të tjera dëme, ne ose të tjerëve. Më poshtë po listojmë 10 këshilla për të parandaluar vjedhjen e identitetit, si online ashtu edhe në jetën reale.

1  Mos i tregoni askujt mbi fjalëkalimet personale. Mos tregoni as mënyrën se si i krijoni këto fjalëkalime. Mos i shkruani në copa letrash, që lehtësisht mund të bien në dorë të gjithkujt.

2  Përpiquni që të mos përdorni gjithmonë të njëjtin fjalëkalim, për të hyrë në site apo shërbime të ndryshme në internet. Gjithsesi, do të ishte e udhës që me një sforco minimale të mund t'i ndryshoni rregullisht fjalëkalimet tuaja kryesore, minimalisht çdo 90 ditë.

3  Përdorni fjalëkalim të përbërë nga, të paktën 8 shkronja, midis të cilave këshillohet të përfshini edhe numra. Shmanguni gjetjes së fjalëve të përdorimit të përditshëm për fjalëkalimin tuaj në Internet. Shmang gjithashtu edhe të dhënat personale, si emrin e qytetit të lindjes, emrat e rrjetit familjar, ditëlindjen e kështu me radhë. 

4  Shmangni përdorimin e fjalëkalimit me të njëjtën emër të përdorur edhe si fjalë identifikuese apo të kombinimit të shkronjave që në tastierën e kompjuterit qëndrojnë afër me njëra-tjetrën. 

5  Jini të kujdesshëm në dhënien e informacionit personal të panjohurve, informacion që në pamje të parë mund të duket si i parëndësishëm, si data e lindjes, pasi mund të përdoren kundër jush për t'jua zbuluar fjalëkalimet.

6  Nëse ju kërkohen të dhëna personale (emër, email, adresë, telefon, numrin e llogarisë rrjedhëse etj.) verifikoni mënyrën e përdorimit të tyre, pra që të mbahen sekret dhe të mos ndahen me askënd tjetër.

7  Gjithmonë verifiko identitetin e kujt personi apo kompanie po të kërkon të dhëna personale. Nëse jeni në duar të sigurta, nuk keni pse të ndruheni për të dhënë numrin e telefonit dhe adresën fizike, për të bërë verifikimin. Në të kundërt, hiqni dorë!

8  Kërkojini ofruesit tuaj të shërbimeve internet (bankës online ose Internet provider-it), nëse ofron instrumente më të sigurta se vetë fjalëkalimet, për t'u mbrojtur nga përdorimi i paautorizuar të llogarive tuaja rrjedhëse në Internet.

9  Kur bëni blerje online, verifikoni që në pjesën fundore të faqes së hapur të jetë e shfaqur ikona e një çelësi krahas emrit të adresës, ku gjendeni momentalisht. Kjo tregon se lidhja juaj internet është e mbrojtur. Për më tepër, klikoni dy herë mbi këtë çelës dhe në ekran do të shfaqet informacion mbi sitin dhe mënyrën se si jeni lidhur për të përdorur shërbimin që kërkoni.

10  Mos u mashtroni nga posta elektronike, në dukje të pafajshme, por në realitet absurde të tipit "ju keni fituar një shumë të madhe parash" etj. Banka apo organizata të tjera serioze nuk u kërkojnë kurrë klientëve të tyre të dhëna të rezervuara nëpërmjet email-it, si fjalëkalimin apo numrin e llogarisë rrjedhëse.
_Gazeta Biznesi Online_

----------


## Ermal 22

Shume teme e nevojshme Davius pasi vazhdimisht po degjojme per rritje te mashtrimeve qe disa bejne per te gjetur apo per te vjedhur fjalekalime te ndryshme.

sitet e njohura ebay.com, paypal.com, westernunion.com apo dhe bankat online vazhdimisht po thone qe te kihet kujdes pasi mashtruesa te ndryshem te dergojne emaile fallco ku te thone se gjoja ti ke pasur probleme ne llogari, dhe te kerkojne qe te shkosh ne nje website qe ata japin ku te kerkohet te futesh fjalkalimin dhe emrin tend ne menyre qe gjoja te verifikojne dhe rregullojne llogarine tende.  asnje kompani serioze nuk te kerkon fjalkalimin  qe perdor per nje llogari, prandaj nuk u duhet dhene mashtruesve e as nuk duhet klikuar ne websitet qe ata japin. nqs ju ndodh kontaktoni banken apo  websitin ku jeni te rregjistruar nga nje numer telefoni kontakti apo emaili te sigurt  nga websiti i tyre zyrtar.
mire eshte qe vazhdimisht te beni kontroll per adware dhe scan te kompjuterit per viruse se dhe anti-virusi i mire i ka hallal leket dhe jo si ato qe merren piratshe e qe nuk behen dot update e nuk te mbrojne nga viruset e reja.

----------

